# Verizon eyeing Netflix? Big-time rumor alert



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Netflix shares spiked more than 6 percent today on rumors that Verizon Communications is thinking about buying the troubled DVD rental and movie-streaming service."

Full Story Here


----------



## hillncharge1367066122 (Mar 18, 2011)

I really don't know how I feel about the possibility of Verizon taking over Netflix. Actually, the more I think about it, the queasier I feel :wacko:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know what to think? But if it does happen, I would still be sticking around with my NetFlix account and enjoying what they have to offer.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

It could mean more money for more content. That would be really good news. They are likely doing it for the same reason Dish bought Blockbuster.


----------

